# BAS Due Date



## DannyM (Jul 31, 2016)

I just find out that the due dates for BAS Quarters September, March and June lodgement can be lodged 2 weeks after the 28th if you are doing it online by yourself or through a Tax Agent.

Silly me....


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

See https://uberpeople.net/threads/ato-lodge-online-and-get-more-time.326437/.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

My June 2019 Monthly Summary has suddenly re-appeared in the last 5 hours.

It was originally downloaded on 9th of July - the latest details match the previous downloaded details

I am sure this is a miracle as I, like many others, had thought it was an apparition that appeared and then disappeared.

We have contacted Rome to have this verified as a miracle - upon receipt of a deposit of $100,00 they will proceed with this miracle's verification


----------

